# Possible Washinton D.C. meet up?



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I live in the Hampton Roads area in Virginia and was looking to setup a meet in D.C.- the "Cruise of all Cruzes", lol. Please post your interest in this and PM me with ideas, see you out there Cruzers!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

OK, obviously not going anywhere, lol. How about if my Virginia and North Carolina cruzetalk buddies have a meet somewhere in the middle? Maybe a Raleigh meet? I'll have to see about a venue in the area, but if anyone knows a spot let me know!


----------

